# Smoked Pomps



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup, Thats right. 

I WAS going to go fishing but the weather had other plans so... I decided to try something, Smoking Pompano. Well I'll tell ya what, They are hard to roll and don't stay lit too well so  Back to the drawing board.

Heres what I did.

ya start with some brined Pomp fillets. To brine,simple mix 1gal of H2O with 1/4c of white salt+1/4c of season salt+1/4c of dark brown suger. Soak the fillets for 2 hours. DRY COMPLETELY. Let sit until a slight "skin forms on the flesh.










Prepear your grill or smoker. I used my little Coleman cooker with all the burners removed. Place 5-6 charcoal briquetts in the corner of the smoker and light. Once these ash over a bit add some wood chips (wet)










Place the fillets on and cover for one hour










You want to maintain about 150-200*F cooking temp throughout the process.
Heres what they look like one hour later










3.5 Hours into the process










After about 5.5 hours they should be ready










brush with a little lime juice and ENJOY!

Note* The fillets MUST be DRY when they go on the grill so soot doesn't adhere to them. Oak is not a good wood to use for this. I used Mesquite which has a very pungent ,earthy aroma. Apple,Pecan and Cherry are also good woods with more mild flavor. Special thanks to Mike Foster for showing me this technique.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Now that looks good.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... thanks for the pics.. I heard pompano's are good eating...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dear god that looks good. do you guys always get pomps of that size down there?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*yum*

wow! that looks so good -- never thought about smoking pomps-- they are so tasty we usually just grill em up and eat em - but that smoking thing is...well...smoking!--thanks..have to give it a try.. if the fish last long enuf before they get to the smoker!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

i was gonna say those fillets are mighty large pomp slabs.... purdy werk bart


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Those were off a 3lb Pomp...upper average size for here...DAMN that was good last night. If you get the chance you GOTTA try smokin some,Best way I have tried with pomps yet!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good looin' grub, for sure. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn barty. i think if u take every pomp i've caught this year and duc-taped them together they wouldnt make up one filet like that.... damn! looks mighty good too


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

They just started selling Pompano at the fish market by my house I hate buying fish from the fish market, but since I can't catch them up here I might buy one and try it


----------

